# Some exciting pics of pool bonding



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Seems like there are always questions about bonding for pools. Especially above ground pools. Here are a few pics from a pool I bonded today.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

you go boy. bond that water. :thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

You bent the wire to tight.

You used those kind of lugs? Only hacks use those.

You did not bury the wire deep enough.

You ran the wire too close to the pool. 



:whistling2:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> You bent the wire to tight.
> 
> You used those kind of lugs? Only hacks use those.
> 
> ...


And then I swam in my underpants :icon_lol:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Seems like there are always questions about bonding for pools. Especially above ground pools. Here are a few pics from a pool I bonded today.



Could you post a picture of paint drying. :laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> And then I swam in my underpants :icon_lol:


You should try swimming in the pool it is probably more fun.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> You bent the wire to tight.


The electrons will get all lost and confused.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You should try swimming in the pool it is probably more fun.


You've never been in my underpants. :whistling2: :brows:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

How many times did you bang your head digging under the deck?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

how many times did they bitch and complain that it cost more for them to have you bond the pool and wire it than they paid for the pool itself? :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> How many times did you bang your head digging under the deck?



Surprisingly only once and it was justa light bump.




drspec said:


> how many times did they bitch and complain that it cost more for them to have you bond the pool and wire it than they paid for the pool itself? :laughing:


:laughing: I wired the pool a long time ago. Wow, just looked it up, 1999. Where does the time go?? :blink: This was just a replacement. Everything was good, just needed bonding redone. In ,out, five hundred bucks, have a nice day.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> just needed bonding redone. In ,out, five hundred bucks,



You are a crook or you are bringing the trade down, take your pick. :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> You are a crook or you are bringing the trade down, take your pick. :laughing:


When I told her how much I was thinking I'm a crook. While I was sweating my ass off in the dirt I was thinking I should have charged double. :laughing:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I'm on the edge of my seat. 

It's like a fn NASCAR race.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

walkerj said:


> I'm on the edge of my seat.
> 
> It's like a fn NASCAR race.


 No it's not. I went around in both directions.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> :laughing::laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Seems like there are always questions about bonding for pools. Especially above ground pools. Here are a few pics from a pool I bonded today.


That's got to be deeper.....






:laughing::laughing:


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Man thats a small wire.

No wonder it needed to be re-done.


----------



## vinister (Apr 11, 2012)

can some more people please quote all the pictures? I didn't get a good look.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


>


....


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

Should I be worried about death because my pool isn't grounded?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

CanadianSparky said:


> Should I be worried about death because my pool isn't grounded?


I would say your chances of getting a shock are higher. 

Regarding worrying about death, I guess that depends on how good your life is now compared to what you expect it to be after death.


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I would say your chances of getting a shock are higher.
> 
> Regarding worrying about death, I guess that depends on how good your life is now compared to what you expect it to be after death.


I guess I shouldn't be that worried if the CEC hasn't adopted pool bonding yet haha. In my opinion what a silly code.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

CanadianSparky said:


> I guess I shouldn't be that worried if the CEC hasn't adopted pool bonding yet haha. In my opinion what a silly code.


Is there really no bonding required for pools in Canada? 

Do you have any idea what bonding is for? :confused1:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

CanadianSparky said:


> I guess I shouldn't be that worried if the CEC hasn't adopted pool bonding yet haha. In my opinion what a silly code.


I suspect we have a few more pools down here and a lot of shock victims. 

I find nothing silly about equal potential bonding which is what we are doing.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Some numbers from here http://poolaccidents.blogspot.com/2011/04/swimming-pool-electrocution-how-much-do.html




> The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) has reported cases of 60 deaths due to pool electrocution and around 50 injuries due to shock from 1990-2002:
> 
> 28 - Plugged-in radios or stereos, extension cords or power tools
> 13 - Underwater pool lights
> ...


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

CanadianSparky said:


> I guess I shouldn't be that worried if the CEC hasn't adopted pool bonding yet haha. In my opinion what a silly code.


Yes they do, you just haven't found it because you looked up "pool, swimming". Try "rink, skating". You've got what, 3 good days of swimming up there?:laughing:


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Inspector dinged 'em for inadequate support of the pool deck, eh? Still looks hinky with only screws holding the beams to the post.



electricmanscott said:


>


----------



## mark35 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey Scott, I've yet to bond a pool (Because I haven't had the opportunity) did you use an existing screw to mount those lugs or did you tap your own? Thanks for the pics.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

WTF smiley is that ----> :icon_lol:

:blink:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

CraigV said:


> Inspector dinged 'em for inadequate support of the pool deck, eh? Still looks hinky with only screws holding the beams to the post.


Code no longer allows beams to sandwich the posts. Beams must rest on top of post by notching or using approved brackets.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Code no longer allows beams to sandwich the posts. Beams must rest on top of post by notching or using approved brackets.


Yep, around here it's been that way for over ten years. Screws typically fail long before the wood.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I see a violation of 680.26(B)(2)(b)(4). 

The required conductor shall be 450 mm to 600 mm (18 in. to 24 in.) from the inside walls of the pool.

This would never pass in my state.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

How did you bond the wood perimeter decking?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> How did you bond the wood perimeter decking?


I'm disappointed it 35 posts to get to this question to which I reply :laughing:


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> I see a violation of 680.26(B)(2)(b)(4).
> 
> The required conductor shall be 450 mm to 600 mm (18 in. to 24 in.) from the inside walls of the pool.
> 
> This would never pass in my state.


Your state sucks.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Elephante said:


> Your state sucks.


It is what the NEC says.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I did one like this 2 weeks ago and passed no problem. The 4 point bonding thing threw me for loop but I understand it now. I think a lot of inspectors have no idea what they're supposed to be looking for.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> I think a lot of inspectors have no idea what they're supposed to be looking for.


Maybe they should be looking for a different line of work if they can't properly enforce the NEC.

Pete


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Pete m. said:


> Maybe they should be looking for a different line of work if they can't properly enforce the NEC.
> 
> Pete


Nah, some of these guys would be on skid row if it weren't for the state paychecks. Pete you've read some of my complaints over the years so it's not like I don't have history to back up what I am saying. I know for a fact that some of the pools I've bonded to comply with 680.26 were done wrong and passed inspection without question. Why?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> Nah, some of these guys would be on skid row if it weren't for the state paychecks. Pete you've read some of my complaints over the years so it's not like I don't have history to back up what I am saying. I know for a fact that some of the pools I've bonded to comply with 680.26 were done wrong and passed inspection without question. Why?


And I appreciate the fact that you don't have a problem questioning an inspectors bad call.

If you knew you bonded the pools wrong then shame on you..:jester:

I guess I could ask why I get calls almost on a daily basis from contractors doing work in surrounding jurisdictions that are dealing with inspectors that are incorrectly enforcing the NEC. No inspector is gonna be right 100% of the time, myself most definitely included, but all an inspector has to do is realize that if he/she defects an installation it's gonna cost someone some money.

The least they (the inspector) can do is take the time to make sure they are making the right decision.

Pete


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

Do you terminate the bare ground at the motor or panel?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Elephante said:


> Do you terminate the bare ground at the motor or panel?


If you are talking about the bonding conductor you are never required to bring it back to the panel inside. Where it starts and ends is up to you, the only real rule is that it has to go to everything listed in 680.26.


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Code no longer allows beams to sandwich the posts. Beams must rest on top of post by notching or using approved brackets.


Yep same here , plus i like notching them out better


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

What are the dangers of not bonding an above ground or in-ground pool? If you can give me a few examples that might cause someone's electrocution? When you bond the pool are you creating a Faraday's cage?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Elephante said:


> Do you terminate the bare ground at the motor or panel?


C'mon, bro... i'm at this 24 years now. The motor.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> C'mon, bro... i'm at this 24 years now. The motor.


I was asking because I never did a pool bond before.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Elephante said:


> I was asking because I never did a pool bond before.


Ok, no problem. Years ago we would just run an insulated #8 solid copper to only (1) of the upright verticals. Sheet metal screw and a lug and we were good. The current requirement became code I believe in the 2005 NEC.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Pete m. said:


> And I appreciate the fact that you don't have a problem questioning an inspectors bad call.
> 
> If you knew you bonded the pools wrong then shame on you..:jester:
> 
> ...



That's the thing right there!


----------

